# Crawl Space Vapor Barrier not Required in Ga if..



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Is there a reason for that one wet spot on the wall?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Nothing like that is state mandated. You are probably under the older Southern Building Code, but a vapor barrier is a good item to have. In addition to placing it on the floor, bring it up on the walls 2' or so, sticking it with duct mastic, as well as around your foundation blocks. Get all the organic matter out as well as the rock stuff.

As Neal says, something ain't right with that moisture around that pipe on the wall. You may need to seal it from the outside.


----------



## Shaky Bernard (Sep 20, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> Is there a reason for that one wet spot on the wall?


That side of the house is not sloped properly. Having a landscape guy come out and give suggestion's next week.


----------



## Shaky Bernard (Sep 20, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> Nothing like that is state mandated. In addition to placing it on the floor, bring it up on the walls 2' or so, sticking it with duct mastic, as well as around your foundation blocks. Get all the organic matter out as well as the rock stuff.
> 
> As Neal says, something ain't right with that moisture around that pipe on the wall. You may need to seal it from the outside.


Had a local pest control company come out. He is giving me a price for a 6 mil on floor , around block columns, overlapped 6", taped with gorilla tape. Garden stake's to help keep movement down. Should have that itemized quote next week. That quote is going to come in pretty handy.

Yes, will defintely need to seal outer wall with black tar stuff. It's not too deep. I'll be doing that this Fall.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Shaky Bernard said:


> That side of the house is not sloped properly. Having a landscape guy come out and give suggestion's next week.


 It looks like you have down spouts in the area of the wet wall. That all needs to be plumbed properly so they don't leak and then seal the holes around the pipes.
Don't stake the plastic in place, set concrete blocks or squares on it in the corners and along the walls to hold it in place. Find out what kind of goo is used to stick it to the posts and up the wall.


----------



## Shaky Bernard (Sep 20, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> It looks like you have down spouts in the area of the wet wall. That all needs to be plumbed properly so they don't leak and then seal the holes around the pipes.
> Don't stake the plastic in place, set concrete blocks or squares on it in the corners and along the walls to hold it in place. Find out what kind of goo is used to stick it to the posts and up the wall.


Here's a closer look. The down spout's are aluminum, got the plastic extension's from Lowe's. "plumbed" ?, "seal the holes around the pipes's", Am I guessing correctly, your talking about the plastic gutter drain extension's?


----------



## Shaky Bernard (Sep 20, 2019)

duplicate photo removed


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Shaky Bernard said:


> One more pic


 You need to solve this problem some how. Your VB definitely want to go above that wet area.


----------



## Shaky Bernard (Sep 20, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> You need to solve this problem some how. Your VB definitely want to go above that wet area.
> 
> 
> Yes. Thinking maybe seal up that vent. Pest control rep say's estimate will include running vapor barrier 2' or more, forgot what he said. But definitely more vapor barrier up the wall's.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Shaky Bernard said:


> Nealtw said:
> 
> 
> > You need to solve this problem some how. Your VB definitely want to go above that wet area.
> ...


----------



## Shaky Bernard (Sep 20, 2019)

I can't express how much it make's me feel, that I'm getting great help & support on these matter's about our new home. I want to keep my wife's home in tip top shape for her. One day she may need to sell due to health reason's, long after I'm gone. :sad:

Thank you all for the help!:smile: The burden on my shoulder's is surprisingly lighter now. I will pay forward all the help we are receiving, to member's on this forum.

I want to be working on the fishing dock area this late fall and winter time. Quikrete Walk Maker and a portable concrete mixer. Assemble the concrete mixer down at the fishing dock. When done, disassemble, carry up that HILL, then sell on craggy list. I will document the work to share here. Be it, good or bad.


----------



## Shaky Bernard (Sep 20, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> Shaky Bernard said:
> 
> 
> > Screen the vents. don't close them. That would be a whole nother program.
> ...


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Shaky Bernard said:


> Nealtw said:
> 
> 
> > 10-4. Thanks
> ...


----------



## Shaky Bernard (Sep 20, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> Shaky Bernard said:
> 
> 
> > You have lot's of slope, I would dig down about 6" lower than the level of the crawlspace. and add damp proofing to the block up the ground level then I would add a perforated pipe to collect the water and while I was there I would add a solid pipe to run the down spouts into. Once you get to where the trench will be lower than the crawl space you could join the two pipes into one solid and run it down the hill.
> ...


----------



## Shaky Bernard (Sep 20, 2019)

Found this"Old House" article.https://www.thisoldhouse.com/how-to/how-to-extend-downspout
I still need help with it. I'm not young anymore. Wife need's my help more, providing for Jesse's need's, feeding, stretching arm's, bathroom need's, different position's(put him on his side and sometime's on his stomach when his back hurt's). Jess was born with cerebral palsy. He's 38. Oh, most important need he has, is Entertainment!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Shaky Bernard said:


> Found this"Old House" article.https://www.thisoldhouse.com/how-to/how-to-extend-downspout
> I still need help with it. I'm not young anymore. Wife need's my help more, providing for Jesse's need's, feeding, stretching arm's, bathroom need's, different position's(put him on his side and sometime's on his stomach when his back hurt's). Jess was born with cerebral palsy. He's 38. Oh, most important need he has, is Entertainment!


 All our houses have a perforated pipe all around at footing level and then the downspout drain is 4" PVC with a pipe straight up at each downspouts. 

They used to do it all with one pipe but that adds more water than it takes away.


----------



## Shaky Bernard (Sep 20, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> All our houses have a perforated pipe all around at footing level and then the downspout drain is 4" PVC with a pipe straight up at each downspouts.
> 
> They used to do it all with one pipe but that adds more water than it takes away.


Now I understand. Pipe on top of pipe. Will print that out. Thanks!


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

You mentioned earlier something about landscape stakes to keep the vapor barrier from sliding around. That's not a good idea, you want to keep penetrations of the vapor barrier to an absolute minimum and putting stakes thru it isn't a good thing to do. If you need to you can put a few stones on top of it to hold down if movement is a problem but unless you go under there quite often it shouldn't be.


----------



## Shaky Bernard (Sep 20, 2019)

Msradell said:


> You mentioned earlier something about landscape stakes to keep the vapor barrier from sliding around.


The local pest control company rep give me the specs on doing the "stakes". He sent estimate for 6mil, 10 mil and encapsulation. Not interested in the last 2. He gave spec's on ecapsulation, but not 6 & 10 mil spec's. Made me wonder about the stakes also punching holes.

Going with Neal suggestion on french combined with gutter drain diagram. Will get with 3 different landscape company's to get their strategy on doing the job, what experience and location of job's they have done so I can talk to owner's and walk and look at their lay out, and how much $$$. 

The way my lot is sloped, a french drain would start up the front yard at an angle half way up, come down in front of the bottom of the wheelchair ramp, run down around the 2 exterior PT stair's then just past left rear of foundation wall, join with the gutter run off pipe, then down the hill to the lake.

At the front of the house, about half way between the porch, left side slope's left, right side slope's right. Will just catch most of the rain water and not much will go to house, right side slope's toward right side property line.

I will definitely run all the info from the 3 landscaper's on this awesome forum, for review !!


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

Shaky Bernard said:


> That side of the house is not sloped properly.


Instead of doing all that other digging and french draining, maybe just slope that side properly.

It's hard to figure out from the descriptions and pictures exactly what water you're trying to stop other than water from the improperly sloped side. If the french drain is intended to catch new rain water flowing above ground to the house, you're probably better off adding a swale or a berm instead.


----------

